# Space Wolves with 13th Great Company Allies (BA codex)



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

HQ
Rune Priest: 100pts

Troops
x10 Grey Hunters w/ x2 meltaguns, x1 Power Fist w/ Drop Pod: 205pts
x10 Grey Hunters w/ x2 meltaguns, x1 Power Fist w/Drop Pod:205pts

x10 Grey Hunters w/x2 plasma guns, mark of the wulfen, wolf standard: 190pts
x10 Grey Hunters w/x2 plasma guns, mark of the wulfen, wolf standard: 190pts

Heavy Support:
x5 Long Fangs x4 missile launchers: 115pts 
x5 Long Fangs x4 missile launchers: 115pts

Fortifications:
Aegis w/Quad Gun: 100pts

(1130pts)

BA allies:

HQ
Reclusiarch: 130pts (Will model as Wolf Lord)

Troops
x9 Death Company: 180pts w/ Drop Pod: 215pts (Will model as Grey Slayers, werewolf type models) 

Fast Attack:
x5 Vanguard Veterans: w/ jetpacks and power weapons: 225pts (Will model as Storm Claws, jetpacked werewolves!...in space!)

Heavy Support:
Storm Raven: 200pts

Total: 2000pts


Looking for any ideas on how to model the 13th company Wulfen as much as constructive critique of the list itself.


----------

